# Clarion DXZ785USB questions thread



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I know there is a pretty extensive list of questions about this HU over in Hot Deals, but it is cluttered by a lot of things that are in reference to, well, "Hot Deals." I was looking for a more over-arching technical thread for questions about this unit placed in an appropriate Forum. Since I couldn't find one, I'm making one. I will also add a reference to the previous associated thread(s) below. 

I will start it off with one of my questions. The display is God-awful in my car. It doesn't help that I have glass t-tops and the HU is mounted at a little bit of an up-facing angle, so it gets almost full sunload. I have tried every color setting and I have settled on White for the best display. Still, this is completely invisible during the day time if the weather is anything but rain. I am not exaggerating: I can not see anything on the screen. If I shade the screen with my hand I can see a little bit, but it's still barely intelligable. 

Has anyone figured out a way around this? Maybe a retail anti-glare sheet to put on the outside screen for starters? Figure out a way to boost voltage to the screen at the PCB level? I am open to suggestions at this point b/c this is just about a deal-breaker. Other than this the unit is great, but I just can't see what it's doing...


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I have mine figured out enough for driving down the road that I don't need the screen hardly ever. To tune you still need to see it but I do that in my driveway with this HU.

I also use the remote and if you can get the remote from the VCZ625 changer it makes things even eaiser. Another option is if you have steering wheel controls get them hooked up which is another thing I did.

I have forgotten about the screen and found work arounds with remotes and integration.

IMO it is a lost cause getting the screen to be visible in sunlight, unless you decide to tint the hell out of your windows, 5% should work, I know 20% helps just barley if any at all.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Any HU w/a shinny faceplate/display will have serious issues overpowering the glare from the sun. Doesn't matter what brand HU. Installing it in a spot that is shaded is your best option. 

Some cars are designed better to shade the HU then others. Some a few minor mods can be done to recess the HU enough to get it out of the sun light.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah I have actually found that I don't need the screen _that _much, but it sucks when I want it. My gf likes listening to the radio, and she can never see the station she is tuning to. Also it would be nice to see tracks from my iPod so I know if I am "feeling" that song that day. 

So building a very tightly-fitting visor is one (rather odd-looking) option. Anyone else find anything that worked?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

When installing, I hooked the dim adjust wire up to the harness (orange one)... Some people elect not to do this and adjust the brightness through the HU's interface.
When I turn the headlights off for daytime, the face turns it's brightest... 
The same effect happends when I adjust my dash lights with the wheel... when I trun them down, the face gets brighter...

I also find that the HU colors White, and Dark Green show up best in my truck cab.

Since you have t-tops, or convertable -I would imagine it suxors...
Maybe fab up a little visor for it?, 
or get one of those old computer screen filters they used before LCD monitors.Amazon.com: anti glare monitor filter


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, my Orange dim wire is hooked up as usual, so that when I turn off my headlights the face is its "brightest." Unfortunately this is still not bright enough to be visible in daylight... 

I'll try my stock brightness level adjust and see if that helps at all. I would be _very _interested in getting a wiring diagram down to the component level for this thing. If anyone has one, let me know.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

FWIW, here is a PDF copy of the manual for anyone wanting to use the search function of Acrobat, or those that don't have a manual. 
http://clarion-canada.com/us/en/MungoBlobs/441/509/DXZ785USB_ENG.pdf


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can find a wiring diagram or a large picture for the RCA output harness? I had a short case of teh dumbs and managed to pull the pins out for my sub output.

TIA


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Lothar34 said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a wiring diagram or a large picture for the RCA output harness? I had a short case of teh dumbs and managed to pull the pins out for my sub output.
> 
> TIA


BAM. Google search for "dxz785usb wiring". 5th result:
Clarion dxz785usb wiring schematic - FixYa


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

I found that but it doesn't show exactly where in the harness those wires go.

SonicElectronix did have a large picture of the wiring harness though, and I think I can get it based on that.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I have this unit installed in my first-gen. Scion xB. My tint is fairly dark, so any glare off the unit is... not terrible. But, you shouldn't be looking at it while you're driving anyway, and that's why I have the steering wheel controls hooked up, as well.


----------



## WithSound (Dec 27, 2011)

Do anyone know how to get a Clarion DXZ785USB?
I'm interested.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love my 785.The 775 is almost the same unit but it cant run a hard drive like the 785.I have owned both and other than the color of the up/down sliders thats the only difference.
However there is a new model that is on Ebay that has a copper chassis.
I dont if it has the USA tuner or European since it is being shipped from China.

DXZ886USB item number 300626712904


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow... sure is! I never knew of that model (DXZ886USB)... I wonder if it has upper end internals like the DRZ.
From the description, it just seems to have the same capabilities of the 785usb.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think this might be the new release from Clarion to fill their high end void since they havent had anything for a few years.
I search Ebay every day and this thing just popped up recently.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Clarion China | DXZ886USB

I scrolled through the link in China... again it doesn't appear to do anything more than the 785usb... shiny copper chassis.


----------



## rockstar1630 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

The aux connector female jack cable came off from the port. Can someone guide me for a quick fix?


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Connect to 7 & 8










Not exactly SQ


----------

